# Jun Fan Weapons?



## spook mma (Apr 16, 2003)

hello all, i know this question might have been posted before, but i really can't seem to get a straight answer from either google or previous posts.  does jun fan normally teach weapons usage?  and i know there are alot of people that have strong oppositions to crosstraining, but what are people's thoughts on crosstraining jun fan and muay thai?  from my understanding (please feel free to correct me), jun fan does borrow alot of muay thai elements, therefore the teachings are not contradictory.  is this correct?  hope to hear from you guys soon.

:asian:


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't think Jun Fan or "Original JKD" really has much in the way of weapons.

In the "Jeet Kune Do Concepts" you will see more Muay Thai elements, and see a lot of Pilipino weaponry used in the training.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *hello all, i know this question might have been posted before, but i really can't seem to get a straight answer from either google or previous posts.  does jun fan normally teach weapons usage?  and i know there are alot of people that have strong oppositions to crosstraining, but what are people's thoughts on crosstraining jun fan and muay thai?  from my understanding (please feel free to correct me), jun fan does borrow alot of muay thai elements, therefore the teachings are not contradictory.  is this correct?  hope to hear from you guys soon.
> 
> :asian: *



I don't think the standard Jun Fan curriculum has weapon work in it specifically. But it was certainly derived in part from weapon work (ala western fencing).

As far as cross-training or not ... seems to me that Bruce Lee was a heavy advocate of cross-training.

I've run into a couple of JF/JKD guys who are opposed to cross-training but that's never made much sense to me.

But that's just my opinion.

I personally see nothing wrong with training JF and MT ... or anything else for that matter.

Mike


----------



## kroh (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey there...
     I don't know about other JKD schools, the one that I train in also has a great Filipino MA program.  The weapons systems in that program are very applicable to today's modern enviornment.

IN the JKD program at our school, short stick and knife skills are taught after the student has a basic understanding of the unarmed cirriculum.  The skills are basically the ones from the FMA program that one would see at the basic or beginner level.  The skills taught are the ones that are most effective and can be drilled into stunning effect.   

ABsorb and make it your own.... or something like that... 

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Oct 2, 2003)

there is nothing wrong with cross traing jf and mt, but i don't see much mt in the jun fan. jkd is more straight line/center line than mt. the power structures are different(power lead vs. power in the rear). jkd has more trapping range skills were mt moves from punch to clinch quickly. basically jkd will help bridge the gaps of mt and many people blend them well.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Where I study JKD, we do a lot of Filipino stickwork and knifework.

I don't know about Jun Fan Gung Fu--did none of the butterfly swords and staff make it in from Wing Chun?


----------



## Mormegil (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't think any Butterfly Sword or Staff work got into Jun Fan JKD.  For one thing, Sijo Bruce Lee didn't finish the curriculum, and may not have had a lot of experience with the swords or staff.  As I feel his emphasis was on unarmed combat, it may not have been relavent in his opinion anyway.

But in my opinion, I find the weapon work from Kali really helps with footwork, hand eye coordination, and may even save your life.


----------

